# ABS, Traction Control, and Check Engine light are on



## Enzo30 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok Im looking at a car and the ABS, Traction Control light, and Check engine light are on. Now they only turn on when you start to drive the car. I was wondering if anyone knew what might be the problem, so that I can decide if I want to get it or not.


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

traction control and engine light on together is usually MAF.


----------



## Enzo30 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, Well I have also been reading that the Traction control and ABS being on together is the ABS wheel sensor. Is that correct and how much does it cost to fix? Does Anyone know how much the MAF is and how much the wheel sensors are?


----------



## Enzo30 (Apr 24, 2011)

bump still looking for opinions


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

If you can get the car scanned, that'll tell you if one of the wheel speed sensors is going bananas. I'm not sure about the CEL though. Check out ECS Tuning for replacement wheel speed sensors.


----------



## TJonesVR6 (Oct 26, 2010)

my car has the same issues. whats MAF?
i have a 2000 jetta VR6


----------

